# Is a pointy head normal?



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

Another shot of the pointy bump.


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

Another angle.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, sorry I don't know about that. It looks like normal just little special, but I had to stop and say that she is so beautiful! OMG she is gorgeous!
I am like you, I know to panic for everything because I think it's better to prevent than to heal.

Don't be afraid I don't feel it's "something" but it's better to hear what the others think.

Sending you lots of positives vibes and lots of Love & Light :smooch:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That is probably the intelligence bump. Max has one too.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Maverick has a slight bump on his head as well.


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

Max's Dad said:


> That is probably the intelligence bump. Max has one too.


Intelligence bump. I like that! 

Thank you for the pic of Max's intelligence bump. It looks very similar to Shiloh's and that is comforting. Hers just got so big so quickly, but then everything about her grows overnight so I guess I shouldn't be shocked. Good to know I don't need to rush to the vet over it. Thank you!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Our girl dosen't have one, but I have seen ones at the dog park like this. Maybe at your next vet trip, you can ask the vet about it, but I don't think it should be a big concern.


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

T-Joy said:


> Hi, sorry I don't know about that. It looks like normal just little special, but I had to stop and say that she is so beautiful! OMG she is gorgeous!
> I am like you, I know to panic for everything because I think it's better to prevent than to heal.
> 
> Don't be afraid I don't feel it's "something" but it's better to hear what the others think.
> ...


Thank you! We think she's pretty lovely ourselves, but then we're partial.  Thanks for the reassurance that it doesn't look like anything worrisome. She's just had a lot of problems already - parasites, two ER vet visits, low weight and slow growth, even ate chicken bones from the trash and needed a very pricey ultrasound to rule out blockage from the bone pieces that were causing her pain and abdominal cramping! And now one day after ending another round of meds for more diarrhea, she has diarrhea again, so it's a never ending thing with her gut. So I feel like it's one thing after another with her, and with this bump thing my mind went straight to, "Great! First all that digestive trouble, and now a tumor!" Lol! Guess I'm prone to overreaction at times... :uhoh:

I just want a happy, healthy pup. She's pretty happy, so we just need to make sure we can get her all the way healthy. : So hopefully the bump really is just a cute addition to her own unique look.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a link in another thread.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/117974-knot-dogs-head.html#post1767532


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Everyone is prone to overreaction when it comes to their babies well being! One thing I thought I should mention, is just to monitor the lump to make sure it isn't growing too fast. I have heard from others about the lumps being cysts caused by ingrown hairs. If thats the case, it would have to be drained. Just keep an eye on it


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't worry, it's just the 'smart bump'. Both my babies have them, depending on the thickness of fur on their heads it can be more pronounced on some goldens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Napoleon has one too!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous baby!!!! 

I'd have it checked because although it is most likely the intelligence bump (many bird dogs have a very prominent one) it could also be, as mentioned, a cyst, since you mentioned you thought it grew quickly. I think you said in your post that you thought at first that it was hard but that now you're not sure if it feels the same? When is the next vet check?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The old timers in Maine call that point a "knowledge bump" and associate it with smart dogs. Lol, I have no idea how that got started but I have heard it many times.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

almost all dogs have that bony ridge at the back of the skull, but some dogs have it more pronounced. Pudden's would always be more pronounced when she was relaxed and her facial muscles and ears were hanging down. Mama liked to kiss her on her "brain pimple"


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

My first golden, Libby, had one. We used to joke that it was her brain . Totally normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Our first golden had one too and we were told it meant a Smart Dog! Im sure that's an Old Wives tale, but he was the smartest dog, so we liked to pretend the saying was true.

I would think it is normal but on her next Vet visit I would ask if you are still unsure. I too think she is a beautiful girl and hope you get her tummy problems settled soon.


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure we'll be into the vet tomorrow or early next week. A just can't seem to get her diarrhea cleared up.  So when I go in for that, I'll have them look at her brain/knowledge/intelligence bump. She is a pretty smart little cookie, so I'm hopeful that's all it is. But then, nothing with her has been simple or straightforward, so I won't count my chickens before they're hatched...


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Intelligence bump! All 4 of my goldens...passed and present have them! Mako's is really big and he is sooo frickin smart....I tend to believe it is true!


----------



## Taffysdad (Nov 8, 2013)

My GR had that bump and several vets each called it a "smart bump" so I guess it depends on what region you live in. "Knowledge Knot", "Smart bump", Intelligence bump", ...whatever! I think it gives them character.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep, I call it a smart bump!

I agree with others. Most likely just a smart bump. Keep an eye on it and if it keeps growing get it checked out


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks like a "smart bump" to me.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Mini golden said:


> Another shot of the pointy bump.


She says, I don't care that I have a bump on my head. But whatever you do, don't take my bone. 

I think it looks like nothing to worry about. What did her parents look like? Other siblings?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Does your puppy ever hit her head?

That is what our vet asked us when we had her look at a bump on Lila's head. Yes, she hit her head ALL the time. She'd get under the coffee.table and Hazel would stick her head in to play. Lila would thrash around playing banging her head all over under that table. Hers went away when sh no longer could fit under the table.

Shiloh sounds fiesty from your bath story. Maybe she is or has bopped her head.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I hope it's just a normal bump. But it doesn't look symmetrical and though there seems to be some bone there, we can also feel part of it that moves and isn't as hard as bone. So we are concerned that it is indeed some sort of cyst or growth. We go in on Tuesday to talk to the vet about her diarrhea, and we'll have him look at it then. My thought is that she has a small 'knowledge knot' there but also some odd growth or swelling attached as well. I wonder if we can get doggy health insurance in place before an official diagnosis? I'll be calling in for that first thing Monday morning. If it is something that requires an expensive surgery, I'm just not sure what we'll do. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it, but I am a bit concerned.

Has anyone here ever had a dog with a cyst or growth at such a young age? If so, did it need to be removed? Was it a complicated surgery? Would love to hear some feedback from anyone with experience in something like this. As much as I want to believe it's just a normal bone growth, I just want to have some idea what else it could be if that's not the case. Is there a better forum to ask these kinds of questions than here on the puppy forum?

Thanks so much. You guys have been such a blessing through all our struggles with Shiloh. The encouragement and advice we've found here has been invaluable.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Check out this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...346-laika-possibly-getting-surgery-today.html

I really hope it's nothing.:crossfing


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...346-laika-possibly-getting-surgery-today.html
> 
> I really hope it's nothing.:crossfing


Thank you for that! It does sound similar. And Shiloh loves climbing under low spaces, beds and the like. Maybe she hit her head without us realizing it? Good to see someone else with something similar that just didn't seem right, but wasn't cancerous or anything super scary. Thank you again!


----------

